# I talk to myself and act out Fantasies in my room.



## im2cool4u54

I have been alone so long that I act out scenarios that I wished or hope happens from my past and in my future. I have friends and people who ask me questions and I answer them. I actually act out a scenario or a conversation that I wished happen in my life while in my apartment by myself. Am I coo-coo for co co puffs? At this point I dont care what anyone thinks of me.

One time I was driving for 2 hours and I am having a conversation in my fantasy world about music and current events.

What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## NotRealName

haha your not alone. I do this from time to time. Its just us wanting a conversation.


----------



## millenniumman75

You just desire to have someone to talk to. :yes


----------



## nadasurf

Definately not alone, I also do this every so often. Maybe it is a combination of boredom and seclusion.


----------



## Shooterrr

I do this a lot. It's somewhat comforting and entertainting, lol.


----------



## MichelleKAT

Ill take that and raise you a sci-fi action romantic filled fantasy land of adventures in my head. usually involves me being somehow superheroistically powerful, smart, confident, indestructible, beautiful, and rich. 
sometimes a vampire.
and i have a group of friends who are the same way and guys fall in love with me.


omg thats embarrassing...


----------



## Whimsical Thought

Nope. I do this myself. I even go as far as acting out conversations with people I don't necessarily like. Of course, I always win the arguments.


----------



## creep

When I read the thread title, I immediately thought of a biography of Andy Kaufman I had read. As a child Andy would spend hours in his room alone, having conversations and acting out fantasies for the benefit of an audience he apparently believed existed somewhere in the world and was watching him through a hidden camera in his wall.

Clearly its a sign of genius.


----------



## slkjao

Shooterrr said:


> I do this a lot. It's somewhat comforting and entertainting, lol.


for sure. i do this too


----------



## rachelynn

I do that every day


----------



## Luba Secor

I recently read about a successful politician who used to do this all the time, rehearse conversations, etc. I think it's fine.


----------



## Georgina 22

I talk to myself too. I sometimes do it in the mirror, pretending that my reflection is someone else. I do it when I am alone though


----------



## Freiheit

I do this too. I talk to myself a lot and often imagine there is some audience watching me. I do it because I have no one to talk to about my problems in real life and I'm often bored or just frustrated and talking to myself does help. Or I'll try to re-enact a conversation I had with someone in the past and try to correct it but saying what I believe I should have said at that time.


----------



## Jayne311

MichelleKAT said:


> Ill take that and raise you a sci-fi action romantic filled fantasy land of adventures in my head. usually involves me being somehow superheroistically powerful, smart, confident, indestructible, beautiful, and rich.
> sometimes a vampire.
> and i have a group of friends who are the same way and guys fall in love with me.
> 
> omg thats embarrassing...


This made me laugh but in a very good way, because I invent all kinds of crazy fantasies too.

The closest I get to acting them out though is pretending people are in the room with me. I'm even too shy to act when I'm alone.


----------



## kc1ders

im2cool4u54 said:


> I have been alone so long that I act out scenarios that I wished or hope happens from my past and in my future. I have friends and people who ask me questions and I answer them. I actually act out a scenario or a conversation that I wished happen in my life while in my apartment by myself.


I basically do the same thing except it's all done inside my head....I get paranoid that my family will hear me talking to myself (because I do) so it's all "acted out" in a daydream. I might see something on TV that's interesting and start imagining myself talking to a friend about it...but since I've gotten older, I don't do it as much and if I do, I usually cut the dreams short as sort of a shock back to reality, once I realize what I'm doing--making up for something that I wish existed.


----------



## compulsive dreamer

yesterday i thought i was crazy when i found myself doing that xD (no, i'm not) But it is cool... a pity its not true.


----------



## swiv2D

I'm guilty of that as well, I sometimes don't realise that I'm actually talking out loud when I do it.


----------



## sash

I don't think anything is wrong. I used to do this as a teen all the time. My parents would even pass by my room and say...who in the world is she talking to?? And I turned out ok...(at least I think so...lol)


----------



## millenniumman75

I still have no desire to check out the Spring 2010 collection of straightjackets. :lol


----------



## sash

millenniumman75 said:


> I still have no desire to check out the Spring 2010 collection of straightjackets. :lol


:lol


----------



## iranair777

Do so sometimes as well. Healthy for people like us :yes Well that is until I realise I'm not talking to anyone :no. But in all seriousness, I enjoy it


----------



## Pam

Whimsical Thought said:


> Nope. I do this myself. I even go as far as acting out conversations with people I don't necessarily like. Of course, I always win the arguments.


I used to have arguments in my head with people, but I'd always LOSE! Lol!


----------



## Pam

im2cool4u54 said:


> I have been alone so long that I act out scenarios that I wished or hope happens from my past and in my future. I have friends and people who ask me questions and I answer them. I actually act out a scenario or a conversation that I wished happen in my life while in my apartment by myself. Am I coo-coo for co co puffs? At this point I dont care what anyone thinks of me.
> 
> One time I was driving for 2 hours and I am having a conversation in my fantasy world about music and current events.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with me?


Maybe it's realted to some kind of creativity. I read your other long post about being a black dude with SA, and you are very good at expressing yourself! So much that it's almost hard to believe you have SA (but I believe you of course)

Have you ever daydreamed about being an actor? Maybe that's what you're practicing for.

As for everyone else who also does this, I think it's a good thing. Like one person said it's corrective.


----------



## prettybrowneyes

Mmm, not so much aloud now that I'm older, but I daydream like nobody's business and imagine I'm in my own fantasy world. It sucks coming back to reality lol


----------



## pikabird

i feel so much better reading this and realizing it's a normal habit. if we can't talk to others, we'll talk to ourselves! it's just human nature.


----------



## ConfirmedConfusion

I definately talk to myself a lot. In fact at the moment I'm practising just talking about a subject off the cuff and not thinking about what I'm saying. I'm doing this because I only ever sound composed or confident on the phone *generally* and so I'm trying to find that voice for everyday life. 

So yeah definiately not alone, especially the driving part I do as well. Its relieving just to hear things voiced even if no one is listening.


----------



## dobby

*Me too!!*



MichelleKAT said:


> Ill take that and raise you a sci-fi action romantic filled fantasy land of adventures in my head. usually involves me being somehow superheroistically powerful, smart, confident, indestructible, beautiful, and rich.
> sometimes a vampire.
> and i have a group of friends who are the same way and guys fall in love with me.
> 
> omg thats embarrassing...


I'm exactly the same only add in sex fantasies and fighting with my self in my room LOL, this thread really helped me, lets me know i am not completely alone :clap


----------



## bakariu

From what i've read in physcology books it's exactly normal man don't worry too much about it in fact go with the flow but just remind yourself it's fantasy so you don't lose touch with reality


----------



## GD8

I think it's weird as **** lol but do your thing


----------



## Luka92

I used to do that a lot when I was a kid. I still do it, sometimes.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20

Aw it's ok. I do the same thing. I've done it for a while, most of my life actually


----------



## Still Waters

I don't act out scenarios,but I do talk to myself a ridiculous amount - I think it's just compensating the best I can for all that is lacking. Makes me wonder what people without SA would think about it though.


----------



## Lisa

im2cool4u54 said:


> I have been alone so long that I act out scenarios that I wished or hope happens from my past and in my future. I have friends and people who ask me questions and I answer them. I actually act out a scenario or a conversation that I wished happen in my life while in my apartment by myself. Am I coo-coo for co co puffs? At this point I dont care what anyone thinks of me.
> 
> One time I was driving for 2 hours and I am having a conversation in my fantasy world about music and current events.
> *
> What the hell is wrong with me?*


You need social interactions in your life.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious

MichelleKAT said:


> Ill take that and raise you a sci-fi action romantic filled fantasy land of adventures in my head. usually involves me being somehow superheroistically powerful, smart, confident, indestructible, beautiful, and rich.
> sometimes a vampire.
> and i have a group of friends who are the same way and guys fall in love with me.
> 
> omg thats embarrassing...


You too? I'm also a world-record breaking Olympic track athlete, a brilliant singer/pianist/composer, and the most legendary Martial Artist the world as ever seen...Oh! And I'm also a powerful telekinetic, telepathic teleporter! :rofl


----------



## josen

i don't do this out loud but i certainly act out scenarios in my head.
just like you said, someone asking me questions, like their interested in what i'm doing.

"oh, what i am doing, you ask? well let me tell you."


----------



## ApathyDivine

I do this a lot but in my mind


----------



## Complicated45

Hahah this is funny because it sounds so much like me. I live alone so I spend an awful lot of time having pretend conversations with people I know. Usually I do it by saying something I wish I'd said at the time (when do we think of the best things to say when it's too late??) or conversations I wish would happen with people. I think my colleague caught me at work the other day.. I don't think I even realise I do it lol. Sometimes I think I'm going crackers!


----------



## Xpa

been doing it my whole life on a daily basis..sadly its the most joyful moment in my day


----------



## twentynine

ohmygod, i actually feel a little bit more normal as i read this! i do this a lot. like... since i can remember.


----------



## Catnap

I used to do things like that when I was a child, but after awhile learned to do it quietly in my head because my dad would bang on the wall from his side (my parents' room shared a wall with mine) and yell, "HEY, QUIT BEING WEIRD IN THERE!". 

From then, the conversations or scenes would take place in my mind, but it still affected my facial expressions or body movements sometimes (i.e; imagines having a heated argument and slams IRL fist into the table), so I try to refrain from doing that unless I'm alone in my room, lol.


----------



## Yogurt

Lmaoooo omg see this is why I love SAS! I thought I was like the only person who did stuff like this. My thing is I fantasize about being famous and I'll like act out interviews that i do and stuff like that. Sometimes I do it in my head too. Omg I never thought I'd let anyone know that. I might delete this post later lollll.


----------



## meganmila

Hahah yes. I have another fantasy world. Whenever I feel bad I go to it and makes me feel better. Hey, as long as it makes me feel better. And I'm always deep thinking about myself and situations I have been in. Always figuring out why and how I am like this. I don't have another "voice" with me just another voice that I talk to...if anyone gets what I mean. It's me just talking to myself.


----------



## emilygiselle

I'm very happy this thread exists because I honestly thought it was just me who did stuff like this haha, I thought I was losing it! I mean we're all a little crazy, but that's okay.


----------



## Shrinking Violet

I have conversations with myself all the time. I sometimes even do different voices for different people. It really would look strange from the outside, but I feel it's normal fantasizing :b.

I once attended a six-week camp course where I never had time to go to my fantasy world (there were always other people around). By the end of the course, I felt so detached from myself - not a good feeling.


----------



## evelyn11

I talk to myself too but like I act out a scene like I'm in a movie or something or I talk to someone I like or a friend like they're there in the room with me and when I do my make up I talk to the mirror like I'm doing a youtube video hahaha. Who cares if it's weird, it's fun


----------



## tohellandback

I'm on board with this one. I definitely do this myself, and its been happening ever since I can remember


----------



## Class

I act out scenarios in my head all the time and am totally guilty of posing conversations I imagine myself having! Of course, the latter really only happens when I'm alone (which is most of the time, now that I mention it...).


----------



## MagusAnima

I do this too, I used to be a lot better at it when I was younger, but I seem to have lost some of my imagination now, so I don't do it as much anymore.


----------



## luffy

don't worry about it. it just means you still have a desire to connect with people. work on reducing your anxiety with that goal in mind. it's better than telling yourself you don't like people.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I never thought this would happen! Ppl being more weird then ME!  

joking!


----------



## Dayvan

Haha, I do this all the time. I will sometimes outwardly express emotion at a scenario that is playing out in my head. I've caught myself saying "Oh no you won't!" at some wrong being committed that I was determined to stop. I've laughed at things that have never happened. 

Good to know I'm not alone.


----------



## jenkydora

im2cool4u54 said:


> I have been alone so long that I act out scenarios that I wished or hope happens from my past and in my future. I have friends and people who ask me questions and I answer them. I actually act out a scenario or a conversation that I wished happen in my life while in my apartment by myself. Am I coo-coo for co co puffs? At this point I dont care what anyone thinks of me.
> 
> One time I was driving for 2 hours and I am having a conversation in my fantasy world about music and current events.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with me?


 I don't know what is wrong with you, but my daughter does this every day.
She is doing this right now in the back ground.
I am having her tested for Aspergers in a couple of months.

She has conversations with two other people and its just her in there.

I believe its how she wants to be in real life, rehearsing how she wants to be.


----------



## a degree of freedom

Guys, I don't think I do this appreciably. I feel all weird and left out now. Thanks a lot!!!



Catnap said:


> my dad would bang on the wall from his side (my parents' room shared a wall with mine) and yell, "HEY, QUIT BEING WEIRD IN THERE!".


lol! XD


----------



## cathypaola

Yea I'm guilty of that too. I've always talked to myself and acted out diff situations since I was a little girl. My 'storie's r not always good. Somtimes I pretend I'm on my death bed and my lover is crying his eyes out next to me. Sometimes I'm acting out something I should have said or done or wish to happen.

I feel like I'm the only one that i know personally that does this :/ 

Why do I act out situations that are sad? I definitely have issues


----------



## DarthScorpio11

I do that too. I've been acting out situations since i was a kid. As a kid, i began innocently enough. You know, playing with toys, and whatnot. Then i would create characters, and stuff inside my head, where i was the me i wanted to be. For instance, i used to pretend like i was a famous celebrity. Sometimes i would put on a album, and pretend i was preforming at a live concert or something in front of the mirror. I could do this for hours. I have all sorts of crazy made up stuff in my head. At the end of the day, i know it's just fantasy. 

However, more down to earth, i sometimes act out situations that i think might happen in real life. For instance, sometimes i practice talking, or practice how i walk, or how i want to act around certain people.


----------



## plastics

I do this.

I talk to myself when I'm alone about everything.

Sometimes I fantasize about being a singer, writer, or director or something along those lines. When I was younger it was being an actor or singer. I've done it all my life. Sometimes I just talk to myself about anything. 

The person who said they do interviews in their head..YEAH..I do that too! haha


----------



## plastics

DarthScorpio11 said:


> I do that too. I've been acting out situations since i was a kid. As a kid, i began innocently enough. You know, playing with toys, and whatnot. Then i would create characters, and stuff inside my head, where i was the me i wanted to be. For instance, i used to pretend like i was a famous celebrity. Sometimes i would put on a album, and pretend i was preforming at a live concert or something in front of the mirror. I could do this for hours. I have all sorts of crazy made up stuff in my head. At the end of the day, i know it's just fantasy.
> 
> However, more down to earth, i sometimes act out situations that i think might happen in real life. For instance, sometimes i practice talking, or practice how i walk, or how i want to act around certain people.


Oh my God...I did that too. I used to dance around pretending to sing. Once or twice my mom and sister caught me being weird.


----------



## plastics

jenkydora said:


> I don't know what is wrong with you, but my daughter does this every day.
> She is doing this right now in the back ground.
> I am having her tested for Aspergers in a couple of months.
> 
> She has conversations with two other people and its just her in there.
> 
> I believe its how she wants to be in real life, rehearsing how she wants to be.


I would never do it in front of other people. Well at least try not too.


----------



## plastics

evelyn11 said:


> I talk to myself too but like I act out a scene like I'm in a movie or something or I talk to someone I like or a friend like they're there in the room with me and when I do my make up I talk to the mirror like I'm doing a youtube video hahaha. Who cares if it's weird, it's fun


You're right..it is fun. I don't think I would stop doing it if I could. Although..I have toned down the whole pretending to be a singer thing haha.


----------



## MrGilligan

I don't do that out loud, but I do just sit in silence and imagine things. For instance, I can sit in a room with nothing going on and just imagine different scenarios for hours. In my scenarios though, I am rarely myself. I mean, I imagine that I'm someone else. 

My mom will come in and be like "wtf are you doing just sitting in here staring at the wall?"


----------



## DarthScorpio11

plastics said:


> I do this.
> 
> I talk to myself when I'm alone about everything.
> 
> Sometimes I fantasize about being a singer, writer, or director or something along those lines. When I was younger it was being an actor or singer. I've done it all my life. Sometimes I just talk to myself about anything.
> 
> The person who said they do interviews in their head..YEAH..I do that too! haha


i have legit conversations in my head with myself, and with other people. Sometimes i've wondered if I have something else wrong with me than social anxiety...


----------



## chantellabella

I'm constantly talking out loud to myself too. A lot of times, I'll just say out loud, "no" or "are you ok?" and answer myself. I think it just stems from being alone a lot.


----------



## GettingBetterNow

Sounds a little wired but who am I to judge lol. I guess I kind of do the same thing but in my mind, not out loud for someone to hear. Just don't get caught or people will Be worried lol. It's understandable to do with such isolation. Tom hanks talked to a volleyball on castaway.


----------



## flykiwi

This is a pretty big thread! :]
Its nice to know that others do this too.


----------



## forex

totally normal.


----------



## Millais

im2cool4u54 said:


> I have been alone so long that I act out scenarios that I wished or hope happens from my past and in my future. I have friends and people who ask me questions and I answer them. I actually act out a scenario or a conversation that I wished happen in my life while in my apartment by myself. Am I coo-coo for co co puffs? At this point I dont care what anyone thinks of me.
> 
> One time I was driving for 2 hours and I am having a conversation in my fantasy world about music and current events.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with me?


You're definitely not alone in this.


----------



## cybernaut

I talk to myself often too..especially when there are no people around, like in my apartment for instance. I'm also the type to daydream a lot too.


----------



## NyanChalant

I always pretend that I'm an awesome and righteous hero destined to save the world, universe, or kingdom with my amazing swordsmanship and fists of power! 

I even learned how to fight for reals, so I get a good exercise! 

Okay, maybe what I do is a little weird...(mostly because I'm a girl)... But I bet if I were in a real fight I'd look totally boss!


----------



## RavenDust

Well, this is a form of coping mechanism that's for sure. I do this all the time as well except my fantasies stay all in my head. I just zone out and it's like role playing and watching a movie at the same time. I've discovered too, that it's extremely easy to do it when listening to music. I probably spend most of the day doing this.


----------



## NeuroGabu

I do this a lot when I'm alone and have nothing better to do, but still wish to talk to someone. I don't talk out loud though, but rather think through the entire conversation, especially if it's a subject I'm currently interested in. I'll just talk and talk and the other people in the mental conversation are interested in what I am saying and are asking questions about the subject.

It's something that I really wish could happen IRL.


----------



## CantSpeak

I do this all day, every day. lol


----------



## applesauce5482

You're not alone. I find myself doing stuff like that when I'm alone


----------



## CWe

I do the same thing! it scares me because i hope im not going crazy or skitzo but def can relate to this thread!


----------



## cerulean

I think I did this kind of thing when I was younger. But now it feels like my imagination has withered away. 

I do talk to myself, though. In my car and in my apartment. Even got caught once talking to myself once. That was a little awkward.


----------



## lyric

I do the same thing, you're totally not alone.


----------



## strugglingforhope

This is one of my secrets i tell very few people i do. I also sort of do it to practice conversation.


----------



## virginiarose

When I was a little girl I started imagining scenarios... I'd imagine my future life or conversations I would have. I'd often do it whilst playing something on my own, like bouncing a ball or something. Sometimes I'd end up saying things out loud if I was imagining a conversation or whatever, so if someone ever came up to me I'd get really ashamed and cover it up hoping they didn't hear me. It kind of happened up unil I was like 14 and even now when I'm 16 I lie in bed and imagine what my future might be like or pretending I'm famous or having conversations and stuff, but not as often. I was quite a quiet girl who read a lot of books when I was younger and I never had a lot of friends. I tended to have an awful temper (I even still do now lol). I was always really ashamed of it so I am looking back on it now wondering if there was something wrong with me? I just feel like I was the strangest girl ever, and even now when I have more friends I feel a bit lonely and stuff.


----------



## SilentArtChild

LMAO I do this too... It started when I used to take adderall and I would find myself in front of the mirror talking to myself and thinking about the shoulda woulda coulda for hours. I view it as thinking out loud even though my family might view it as annoying.


----------



## NormalLad

im2cool4u54 said:


> I have been alone so long that I act out scenarios that I wished or hope happens from my past and in my future. I have friends and people who ask me questions and I answer them. I actually act out a scenario or a conversation that I wished happen in my life while in my apartment by myself. Am I coo-coo for co co puffs? At this point I dont care what anyone thinks of me.
> 
> One time I was driving for 2 hours and I am having a conversation in my fantasy world about music and current events.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with me?


I do that alot lol it makes me happy


----------



## AngelClare

I think it's fine if you keep it in your imagination. Once you start talking out loud to imaginary people...


----------



## Kkate

Definitely do this. Whenever I'm sure I'm alone I look in the mirror and have a silent or whispered conversation. Whether it be reenacting a past conversation that went horribly or just a fantastical conversation where I can zing a person who deserved it or crack a funny joke or roll out a sexy one liner. Yup. I've been there.

And then I sort of feel ridiculous but sometimes oddly satisfied with my underlying suave and eloquent self. She's in there somewhere haha.


----------



## BadAtInteracting

im2cool4u54 said:


> I have been alone so long that I act out scenarios that I wished or hope happens from my past and in my future. I have friends and people who ask me questions and I answer them. I actually act out a scenario or a conversation that I wished happen in my life while in my apartment by myself. Am I coo-coo for co co puffs? At this point I dont care what anyone thinks of me.
> 
> One time I was driving for 2 hours and I am having a conversation in my fantasy world about music and current events.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with me?


I do it too. You're not alone and you're not coo-coo. I always talk out-loud to myself, especially if something's bothering me. Also, I will make up scenarios and "act" out conversations that I want to have with certain people, or I will go back to a conversation I had with them and then replay/reenact it but have it turn out better or the way I wanted it to....I think it's just something our brains do to cope with interactions/people that are bothering us.


----------



## Kkate

SilentArtChild said:


> LMAO I do this too... It started when I used to take adderall and I would find myself in front of the mirror talking to myself and thinking about the shoulda woulda coulda for hours. I view it as thinking out loud even though my family might view it as annoying.


come to think of it, i definitely drew out convos with myself for wayy longer when i was taking concerta haha. Look at the clock and 2 hours have gone by.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy

im2cool4u54 said:


> I have been alone so long that I act out scenarios that I wished or hope happens from my past and in my future. I have friends and people who ask me questions and I answer them. I actually act out a scenario or a conversation that I wished happen in my life while in my apartment by myself. Am I coo-coo for co co puffs? At this point I dont care what anyone thinks of me.
> 
> One time I was driving for 2 hours and I am having a conversation in my fantasy world about music and current events.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with me?


I do this too man, I know it's crazy but whatever this must be my escape mechanism in dealing with this horrible life.


----------



## eveningbat

Talking to yourself is an interesting conversation with a pleasant person.


----------



## Audentia

I thought I was the only one doing this. Sometimes I act out scenes in my head, sometimes out loud... Thank gods I haven't been caught doing it. I wonder what people would think it they saw me talking to no one and laughing by myself :um


----------



## Evo1114

I have done this my whole life. When I was a kid I actually did it out loud, but nowadays I just keep it in my brain. It actually helps me fall asleep. I usually fall asleep mid-'conversation'. Usually I create like a baseball/football/basketball game in my brain that I commentate on. Have conversations in my head with the made up person who is 'calling the game with me'. I know it is weird, but it is comforting to me for some strange reason and it puts me to sleep, probably because I'm so boring to 'talk' to. Haha.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

I used to do this for hours and hours, anywhere.


----------



## AxeDroid

I done that and still do. Sometimes I thank my mind for makind up things, just makes me feel better knowing that my mind is willing to go that far to help me.


----------



## Xtraneous

I actually enjoyed it more than talking to real people.


----------



## ericastooge

im2cool4u54 said:


> I have been alone so long that I act out scenarios that I wished or hope happens from my past and in my future. I have friends and people who ask me questions and I answer them. I actually act out a scenario or a conversation that I wished happen in my life while in my apartment by myself. Am I coo-coo for co co puffs? At this point I dont care what anyone thinks of me.
> 
> One time I was driving for 2 hours and I am having a conversation in my fantasy world about music and current events.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with me?


I was like that, then I tunneled this energy to writing stories. I act out by myself and it helps when writing dialogue big time. I even have music playing and I'm in a movie all of a sudden.


----------



## humdrumoak

i do this all the time, just having debates with myself arguing for and against and rethinking alternate endings to previous events! 
i cant beleive how many people do it, i also thought it was just me!!


----------



## SVIIC

...I always ****ing do this :b.

Hadn't seen this old thread here before... nice to see I'm "in good company" as it were...

For me it's as though I just feel I "think better" when it's out loud in the form of a hypothetical conversation with someone. Even if it's like... arguing one side of some issue, I just find myself speaking out loud as though I was actually there :roll.

I think it's just the way I find it easiest to work things out in my head or something. I do it in my head as well but if I think I'm alone or no one will hear then I do it out loud.
Anyone else (and I am NOT looking through 2+ years of posts :roll) find that saying it out loud gives you less tension in the head or something?...

And definitely I do that thing where you revisit a conversation you had a while ago, to try and figure out what you should have said "better" or something else you should have said...

Amazing that this is so common. Still, I somehow doubt that everyone does it... or lots of us probably do it a lot more than most.
I was caught doing it in school once (I guess I was less self-conscious then...) and became somewhat embarrassed :b.

(I'm even ****ing doing it now as I think of what to write...)


----------



## NoMoreRamen

I do this a lot. Most of the time without even realizing it. I remember I used to commentate sports games in my head when I was a kid. Now it's just random conversations. I guess I like to feel like I can actually hold a conversation sometimes. lol


----------



## thekcw

Wow, thought I was the only one who did this. Crazy but kind of nice to see so many others do the same, haha.

The most common thing I do is "interviewing" myself during these sessions. I'll just start asking random things about life and current events and give these long answers to them as if I was on a radio show or something. I do this pretty much anytime I'm alone and have for as long as I remember.

When I'm at work and alone, I usually pretend I'm "training" someone in what I'm doing. Had someone walk in the room once when I was doing this, so I had to pretend I was mulling my tasks over under my breath. 

The one I do all the time that I kind of hate the most is after I have a conversation with someone, I usually re-enact the conversation once I'm alone and change my responses... then start kicking myself for not saying something different.


----------



## DappleGrey

I watch soap operas. I am CONSTANTLY acting out scenes that I make up. It's almost like I'm a completely different person when I do it. 

Also, I do futuristic scenes as well. Like, I'll be in the shower, making up terms. I make sound effects as well. It's fun, and a great way to cope with not talking to people.


----------



## DappleGrey

I just want to say that I love everyone in this thread. You guys make me happy, because I feel you've got to be amazing to converse with yourself.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

I do this when I feel lonely and sitting around in our house.


----------



## gof22

I do that too.


----------



## Colton

I jump around in my room and pretend I'm an actor and director filming a movie. I've done since since I can remember.


----------



## deanman

Apparently we all have our solo wicked moments, I'm glad I'm not alone. 

I should try to have a conversation with myself someday and laugh like **** after it, might be the only person who I don't get disappointed with :-D 

I do alot of solo quotes while I'm alone, specially from movies... 
I have alot of random moments I don't even know right now.


----------



## PandaPurrp

I do this ALL THE TIME….most of the time without even realizing I’m doing it. I’m talking about full conversations and everything. Haha you should see me when I’m home alone lol


----------



## Skoomax

Same.

Started randomly talking to myself/telling myself to shut up a few minutes after waking up in my bed this morning.


----------



## jgymcar

cool i thought i was the only one.i do this alot aswell i keep pretending im a boxer and fight one the world champs and put up a good fight and loose but win the fans over with my display and afterwards people keep talking how i wasnt afraid to fight toe to toe against a feared puncher and want to see more of me.huge boxing fan aswell


----------



## alittleunwell

I write fiction as a hobby, and my characters are my imaginary friends. We have lots of conversations. They are great company, and much less boring than most real people.


----------



## kittyshade

ahhhh thank god I found people that do the same.
I thought I was mental.


----------



## skipjames

yeah im always talking about my ideas and stuff. Suddenly I become the great philosopher/wizard this world is missing. lol


----------



## nikkei

I have been doing this for years and just found out it has a name: MALADAPTIVE DAYDREAMING!

Google that shiz

I've been talking to myself for years (or rather, talking to imaginary absent people) and I am pretty sure everyone I have ever lived with has noticed :-S


----------



## Mental4TheMentalist

*whoa! i thought i was the only one!!*

I've done this since I was little. I always act out fantasies that come to mind and sometimes if something happens to me that affects me, I reinact what happened and change up the scenarios to my liking. Like if I get into a fight with my mom, I will pretend she's standing in front of me and say exactly what's on my mind without holding back and I will add things I wish I had said to her. Then if I see something on TV or read or if something just comes to mind, I act out what I saw, read or imagined. Like sometimes I will finish reading a chapter of my fave book series (House of Night <3) and I will pretend I have some cool powers and I've just been marked. So does that mean I'm schizophrenic?? Maybe I just like to act...idk but I seriously didn't think anyone else did this. I feel a little better. But not that much better. I still do this alone because if anyone caught me, they'd probably ship me off to the looney bin lol


----------



## millenniumman75

It's kind of hard not to if you're alone all the time.

You know, we'd come up with some great TV show storylines. :lol


----------



## mcmuffinme

While I don't do this, I think I might if I lived on my own which will likely happen in my near future. Sometimes I catch myself making weird faces in the mirror, and then I shoot myself a self-loathing look basically communicating to myself 'what the f--- are you doing?' and then I leave the mirror in rebellion against myself, lol.


----------



## Luba Secor

Sometimes I'll actually act out what I _wouldn't _ want to happen, or act out the worst case scenario in a situation. I don't know why I do that. I think I'm really messed up....


----------



## Mental4TheMentalist

*i act out things i wouldn't want to happen too*

Some messed up scenarios will pop into my head and I will get this compulsion to act it out. Like I'll pretend I'm married to a hot celebrity of my choice and one day a cop comes to my door and says he's been murdered. Or I'll imagine I'm in high school again and I'm abducted and raped...I know, I'm pretty sick, huh? Lol they're just stories, though. There really are no boundaries in my mind lol


----------



## Leviathan94

................


----------



## Wulfgar

Leviathan94 said:


> I do it under my breath, I know I'm not crazy but my parents would probably take a different stance.


same here....I consider it to be kind of like practicing for social situations.


----------



## Captain Casual

I play out fantasy situations in my mind all the time. Sometimes they're ordinary situations, like everyday conversations with people I know. Sometimes they're pure fantasy, like imagining myself as a superhero. I don't really act them out, but I like to pace the room while I do it, and it helps to listen to music at the same time.

Some people might consider it unhealthy but I enjoy it, and I'm glad to see so many other people do it.


----------



## TonyP

I do this in my head, I guess it is part of the wishful thinking about how I wish my life was instead of the reality.


----------



## Cirna

Do this most of the time, definitely normal, good for TV shows and novel brainstorming lol


----------



## 742733044

ya , sometime i pretend im a gehtto person and use all the slurs i know


----------



## MobiusX

I do this. This is normal to me. I'll talk to my friends in the past. Sometimes I create scenarios that never happened with them. Sometimes I create new friends but me being the age I was in the past. Why? Because the friends I used to have are no longer my friends. Only a very few remain and I don't really talk to them online. I don't live in the state they are living. These new friends I create are faithful friends. I imagine myself being around junior high school years and meeting them at the church camp I used to go to. One of them I created is Brazilian, the other one is Dominican, 1 of them is Salvadorian like me, 1 of them are Puerto Rican, and 1 is Colombian. That's basically my friends in my head. I still haven't given them names. We also talk to girls. In my head I have this skill even though I'm kind of quiet. We have fun times in this camp. This is my social life. In my head. It's what I'm thinking about when I'm working. I don't care for the people there. I don't care for the present.


----------



## 22017

A lot of my daydreams don't even involve me, ugh. But they are great stress-relievers, even if it is maladaptive.


----------



## Nessie91

Well at least I'm not the only one.. I thought I was going mad or something lol


----------



## jessabones

I do this. No shame.


----------



## Frstsg

MichelleKAT said:


> Ill take that and raise you a sci-fi action romantic filled fantasy land of adventures in my head. usually involves me being somehow superheroistically powerful, smart, confident, indestructible, beautiful, and rich.
> sometimes a vampire.
> and i have a group of friends who are the same way and guys fall in love with me.
> 
> omg thats embarrassing...


Haha! I just came to this forum to ask a random question and saw this! I totally do this!

I quite like using fictional universes, lately I like the Twilight universe cause my vampire power is absorbing other peoples powers. I don't even like Twilight itself (although I've seen all the movies and read all the books.... shut up!).

Doesn't feel like such a stupid thing to be doing now!


----------



## lil boi

Honestly, who _doesn't_ do this? Everyone I know pretty much talks and have conversations with themselves whether it's inside their head or outside. I mean maybe a bunch of us here probably go a little more extreme and take these out of our heads unlike most people, but I don't consider it weird. I love acting and fooling around and daydreaming about what life would be like if it were different. Plus, kids love it when I join in with them. Lol. It brings the child out of me.


----------



## david87

You're not alone my friend, I often take myself away with the fairies into some imaginary magical kingdom full of fantasy. Heck loads of people do it, how on earth do you think J K Rowling wrote Harry Potter, imagine how many times she took herself into the world of Hogwarts before she even put pen to paper and started writing. Maybe someday you can write a book on your imaginary adventures, I should do the same!


----------



## Nightingale225

*I do this too*

I act out scenes in my bedroom as well, involving imaginary people whom I know don't exist, I'm a writer so sometimes it's the characters from my books and it helps me think of new ideas but other times it will be characters from tv shows or movies I've watched, I think maybe on a sub conscious level I found the people around me to be unsatisfactory next to the fantasy of dramatic and powerful lives in my writing or in movies, I form a bigger attachment to these made up people than I ever could a real human being.
Sometimes I'll just think of it, other times I'll say it out loud, speaking for myself and the others who aren't there, who don't exist.

I think maybe I just need to write more or act. I have done a bit of acting before and buoyed it maybe you would too.


----------



## Slytherclaw

I thought I was the only one!!


----------



## IntoTheMystic

Done this my whole life. Sometimes people will try to make you feel bad about it if they ever "catch" you doing it.

I think most people would think it's not socially acceptable, and I have no frickin clue why!!! Isn't this just an extension of our thoughts, which EVERYONE has?


----------



## ktk

I do that too, usually with real people though. I imagine things I wish would happen, or things I think should happen. I can sometimes convince myself something happened, even if it didn't. When things don't go the way I acted them out in my head, I freak out. I turn numb and simply cannot bring myself to believe that things turned out differently. Sometimes I think I have special powers, that if I do something a certain way I can control the future. I know it isn't true, but that doesn't stop me from flicking a light switch on and off 5 times so I don't fail my next exam. I can't tell anyone because I know they'll think I'm insane.


----------



## depiction

Nothing weird here. I do that sometimes. I write stories and act out my own scenes there haha. 
After getting through a stressful (social) situation, I tell myself: yeah, you did it. It wasn't thay bad but it wasnt good either. Work it out next time, okay? 

well, thats me alone basically.


----------



## Sindelle

I do it too. Mine are usually scifi or fantasy related and about creatures like elves and aliens and such. You might want to look up the phenomenon known as "maladaptive daydreaming". I don't think its necessarily a bad thing but I think its a coping mechanism to deal with stress and loneliness. It fuels creativity too though.


----------



## GrainneR

Oh yes. My conversations aren't usually all that exciting: often it's simply imagining that someone wants me, or is interested in me, just in a friendly way. That, in itself, is such a fantastic notion and divergence from my every-day, that I don't suppose I need bells and whistles in my fantasies/ imagined conversations. I know that, when I did have a couple of friends, I didn't do it. So, I figure, it's likely a social outlet for me. It is often the only interactions I have in a day, if you can call them that.
Sometimes, when I know I'm alone, I will speak out loud. Sometimes I keep it in my head.


----------



## Justlittleme

not strange enough. lol. just expressing myself at this point ><! killing it


----------



## Brandeezy

I do this at work when i'm by myself. Actually today I thought of a situation that happened to me a couple months ago in a bar where this lady yelled at me because the chair i moved accidentally hit her leg or something and I said nothing. I reenacted the scene over again but this time I pretended that I yelled back at her and slammed a drink except i actually slammed my fist real hard on this box in the back room, said "F**king b***h and a customer saw/heard me. Whoops lol


----------



## ZADY

It's fine, I do it too and everyone else on here.


----------



## Somber Rain

I think this is normal for people even without SA. People just do weird *** **** when they're alone. It's funny to think about.


----------



## Peyote

Maybe you feel better talking to yourself than with other people? It makes sense cause I feel the same way. Except I don't really talk to myself.


----------



## Charmander

I'm glad I'm not the only person who does this lol. It makes me feel crazy.


----------



## Zeldum

I do this alot, once, twice maybe every day in the week. But I act out a whole other life where im older and im a youtuber (crazy I know). But ive only really done this since a developed anxiety and depression at age 12. Ive acted out other scenarios,like im a singer or an actress like a few of you do, but also I would be a secret agent or assasin. I have even acted out getting married and going on dates. When I do it I feel relaxed and not stressed but the next day I think to myself that people will find me wierd and crazy. Its so nice to see that other people do it too lol


----------



## BAH

No


----------



## Imbored21

what the hell....


----------



## 2Milk

I act out giving a speech to a large audience while I listen to music sometimes. It makes me happy. The few times I have actually spoken in front of an audience I got such a rush out of it that I almost wanted to cry, it just felt so good.


----------



## 2Milk

I also lip sync to music a lot, like everyday...(don't actually sing because of other people in the house but I wish I could)


----------



## DarkmanX

2Milk said:


> I also lip sync to music a lot, like everyday...(don't actually sing because of other people in the house but I wish I could)


Me too. Done that for years. But i dont know if its related to me acting our or not but maybe its just my liking of music, which i've always had. I think it's 50-50, meaning a little bit of both for me.


----------



## jdawgleft

I'm glad I found this! It's eased my mind that I'm not looney! I've done this for years. When I'm by myself I usually play out some sort of conversation or scenario in my head and sometimes act it out a loud. It's usually a conversations I've already had but I play them back differently and say things I wished I'd said that would have been better (or so I think) OR its complete fantasy like singing in the car but in my head in putting on a concert. Anyway I started researching this because my wife of 3 years just caught me doing this in the bathroom and she thinks I'm some sort of serial killer now. Thanks everyone on here for making me feel better about this! Now I have to decide if I should tell her I've researched it and found that other people do this and it seems normal now or if that will make it worse. ...pray for my marriage. ..lol


----------



## milo001

I thought I'm the only one talking to myself.


----------



## Orgone

I whisper fervently to myself, always when I am focused on something confusing/saddening to me.

I am always aware of it though; I've begun practicing talking aloud at work, saying whatever nonsense to no one in particular to get a handle on my fixations no matter how ludicrous my words.

It's awkward though.


----------



## Mancini1337

I do the same exact thing. I just got fired from my job and I went downhill again. Stuck in my room everyday now and don't even have the motivation to go out and look for another job because the place I was at was probably the best job I could have got (just sending emails on a computer). I was so happy when I got in and could not have been any happier. I couldn't wait to go to work the next day. This was after several years of just being locked up in my bedroom.
Anyways. after I get fired, I got back into the habit of talking to myself and getting all pissed off because my boss said that some customers were complaining about my responses. I don't know what about though. We mainly sent emails with templates so I don't understand how I got a complaint when I was basically just sending what I was told to send and I thought I was doing a good job too. He wouldn't even tell me exactly what I did wrong so it makes me wonder  why he really let me go and I play out all these crazy scenarios in my head. I kept having these fantasies about him calling me back and letting me come back to work and it's been about half a week and it's over now. 

It was my first job, where I got hired in through interviews, paperwork and stupid stuff like that. The first job I had was working with my father, on computers, so I didn't have to go through any interviews or paperwork. I just jumped right in. All that time and dedication put into getting that job was for nothing except for 3/4 of a grand.

I'll just look for another job when Spring comes. Until then, I'll be in my room going psychotic. By the time Spring comes, I'll probably be so detached from reality that it would be impossible for me to get a job because everyone would feel like they're talking to an alien or something. Lol


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I use to do it with my brother.


----------



## slyfox

I mostly daydream fantasy stories in my head. Sometimes, I'll make sounds or do hand motions. I used to act them more out but don't really anymore. Used to pretend I was cuddling and holding someone in my arms. Also do a lot of other daydreaming about how my life could be different if I worked on or achieved my goals. 

I sometimes day dream and obsess about what I could've done or said differently in a social situation and imagine how it would've gone.


----------



## TheHopeless

I do this a lot but I'm a writer. When writing or editing dialogue it just helps to say it aloud and act it out so you know if it sounds more natural. When I'm home alone I'll either act out dialogue scenes for my book, or I'll read dialogue aloud when I'm editing. 

Also, throughout my whole life I wanted to make cartoons but I recently decided I wouldn't be happy working in animation. I used to, and still do, act out "episodes" of cartoon ideas I have in my head. Actually I did this all the time as a kid. I would treat everything like it was a TV show or something, like when my friends and I played during recess I would always be like, "Okay guys, let's play episode six of season two of Stuffed Animals Gone Wild!" And yes, my friends and I DID actually play with our stuffed animals and pretended it was a TV show called Stuffed Animals Gone Wild. And yes, we actually ran with it. We made out stuffed animals hump each other because we thought it was funny, because, you know, elementary school...

But yeah I still kind of do that when I'm alone. (Not the stuffed animal sex, I mean acting out stories and stuff). It's like I'm doing a one-man improv show really. I don't care, it's fun to just make stuff up on the spot and act it out. I would never do it a legitimate improv show on stage but home alone? Yes! It's a lot more "free" than free writing or drawing, I guess.


----------



## Wirt

Not in my room but the shower I do this a LOT. Maybe because I have TV/book/computer/games in my room and the shower is just a place my mind is able to roam. Sometimes I waste too much water catching myself in there not doing anything but thinking


----------



## vanilla90

I do this pretty much every single day. A million things. Like someone said earlier in the thread, full on novels hahaha. I think it's a sign of loneliness, isolation and creativity. I imagine great things happening to me, successful things. And then I come back to reality sigh. I just yearn to be something I'm not, I want to be more, so much more


----------



## mjkittredge

all the time


----------

